# Machine Knit Fingerless Mitts



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I made each of the members of a Bible Study group I am in a pair of fingerless mitts. They were a hit! :thumbup: I know a few patterns have come across here lately, but I came up with my own. I put the thumbs on after the body is completely knit. Then they are sewn up afterwards on the sewing machine with a tiny seam. They are a quick knit and so much fun!  Ann


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I LOVE all of them.


----------



## althetrainer (Dec 16, 2013)

They look very nice. I always have cold fingers so I would make flip caps for them to keep my fingers warm.


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are lovely! I made a pair for my granddaughter yesterday and I am not happy with them.

Any chance of sharing your pattern please GrammaAnn?


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

They are lovely Ann. Especially love the lace ones.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

if you can't wait for GrammaAnn there is a very simple free pattern, no ribber required, on the Guild of Machine Knitters website: http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk/resources/patterns.php


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks Knitielizzie


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

I love them all!


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Gramann if you could share the pattern I would lo e to try it out!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

They look great......


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Me too !!! Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ramdoupri said:


> Gramann if you could share the pattern I would lo e to try it out!


Me Too !!! Thanks...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Nice...


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Philcott said:


> Those are lovely! I made a pair for my granddaughter yesterday and I am not happy with them.
> 
> Any chance of sharing your pattern please GrammaAnn?


I,also,would appreciate your pattern!Particularly the lace mitt. Lovely!

What an inspiration you are to machine knitters!!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Lovely mittens, would love the pattern


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Boy, you are the one, Ann. Terrific mitts.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Ann

You have been a blessing to your friends in your Bible study group I'm sure, God Bless you and Merry Christmas.

Lovely knit fingerless mittens and you truely are an inspiration to us machine knitters. Thanks for giving us a push to try new things.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the whole batch. Beautiful work. Yours look so much more professional than the original on the pattern. Thanks for the link. I've been looking for flat bed fingerless mitt pattern forever.


----------



## BJ4crafts (Jan 21, 2011)

oh! I do hope you share your pattern!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

great idea


GrammaAnn said:


> I made each of the members of a Bible Study group I am in a pair of fingerless mitts. They were a hit! :thumbup: I know a few patterns have come across here lately, but I came up with my own. I put the thumbs on after the body is completely knit. Then they are sewn up afterwards on the sewing machine with a tiny seam. They are a quick knit and so much fun!  Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I would be happy to share the pattern if you private message me with your email!  I would add it as a link on a post so everyone could just access it, but I don't know how to do that. Anyone know? Ann


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> I,also,would appreciate your pattern!Particularly the lace mitt. Lovely!
> 
> What an inspiration you are to machine knitters!!!!


I'm really fond of the White ones, with the lace too... 
I would have to hand manipulate cause I have a USM and a Blue Bond together... Maybe someday I can get a newer model machine that does all the pretty work on it's own...


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are inspiring. I need to use an arthritis cream for my thumbs and you gave me the solution. Mine will not be as pretty as yours but will be serviceable.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

very cute!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> I would be happy to share the pattern if you private message me with your email!  I would add it as a link on a post so everyone could just access it, but I don't know how to do that. Anyone know? Ann


You need to attach your pattern as a file at the bottom (there are three fields for that), best way would be to attach it as a pdf file. If you need help with it, just ask. When you upload it, the field seems empty again,but on the right next to the button your file name appears. Then you send (preview doesn't work with attachments) and it shows up.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Linuxgirl. I am going to give it a try to see if this works.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thanks Linuxgirl. I am going to give it a try to see if this works.


Worked great. Thank you very much for sharing this. Got it saved and will print it for my free days to try out.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I guess I'll have to be adventurous and figure my ribber out. It kind of scares me, but you have given me incentive, GrammaAnn. I will learn it next year!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> Thanks Linuxgirl. I am going to give it a try to see if this works.


You did it! And thanks so very much for sharing ! Hugs and have a great holiday season!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

What a labor of love.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing the pattern and your inspiration.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Watched this so I could get the post when you attached it for everyone. Merry Christmas.


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

I would be very happy to receive the pattern to the fingerless gloves.
Thanks so much,


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

anjoda said:


> I would be very happy to receive the pattern to the fingerless gloves.
> Thanks so much,


The link to the pattern is on page 2 of this thread.  Ann


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> The link to the pattern is on page 2 of this thread.  Ann


WooHoo !! ANN!! Hope I can learn how to attach pattern also!!

You have really inspired people with this topic!! Thanks again so much..


----------



## Philcott (Dec 9, 2013)

thank you very much! and well done on learning a new 'craft'


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I guess I'll have to be adventurous and figure my ribber out. It kind of scares me, but you have given me incentive, GrammaAnn. I will learn it next year!


Don't be scared of your ribber, it's not even half as bad as you think. And you get lots of help here should you run into problems.
I guess I'm just lucky as I never worry about problems beforehand. I just marched right into using DPNs when I took up knitting again because my aunt told me that socks are knit that way. So I never saw a problem with them and lo and behold, it just worked.
When I got my first knitting machine, I just started up right with the ribber as soon as I had one. Except for a really hard drag of the carriage, it simply worked. Only much later I realised, that it shouldn't take that much strength to move the carriage when using the ribber. Tallie9 helped me to set my ribber up correctly, so it's much easier now.
So don't worry and just jump straight in. You'll always get help here, if there are questions.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement, Linuxgirl.


----------



## rhomin (Oct 8, 2013)

These are beautiful Ann and many thanks for your pattern. I'm not at home at the minute but will be trying these as soon as I can. i love the grey snowflake pair but it's so hard to choose a favourite with these as they are all just gorgeous! We have come over to my son's to spend Christmas but I had to bring my laptop to keep up with things! Wish it would have been as handy to bring my knitting machine or I'd be trying these out You are a real inspiration Ann, thanks again.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the Wonderful Christmas Gift!! Love All The Mitts! I have a USM looks like I can make it work! UR Always such an inspiration to others! Merry Christmas & May God Bless U & URS Always! XOXOXOX MaryBeth


----------



## Windy Hill (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you Ann for the pattern. It is much prettier than a ribless one I had downloaded. I put my ribber away until after Christmas. It makes the zig-zag, I hang the comb and push the buttons and it goes back. Then Making the third pass it stops after about 2 stitches. It does not jam, it just stops. It hits agaainst something that I cannot figure out. Anyone have an idea? I have run out of them.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet words!  Merry Christmas to you all!

Windy Hill, perhaps your yarn is too heavy for your machine? Have you given the comb sufficient weight? The ribber requires quite a bit of weight - your manual will tell you how much for the number of stitches cast on. Ann


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you Ann


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Your mitts look great, love all the different designs.


----------

